# Rainshadow SU1264F 10.5' Deco Wrap



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Working on packing this thing, building a 10.5' Batson graphite surf rod for the spring.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Long shot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful work Uncle Milty! How long did that take?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kim said:


> Beautiful work Uncle Milty! How long did that take?


 Thanks. I have rough thumb joints from getting jammed with footballs, so I can't wrap bands of 3 or 4 threads at the same time like some of the guys do. I have to have the spool in my hand and wrap one thread at a time. So that one took about 8 hours. Consolation is the seams and details are a bit sharper done that way.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful. Nicely done!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Keeping the end wraps kind of simple, there's already enough going on.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That really is a work of fishing art and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished rod. Looking at that makes me want a beautiful rod for myself.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been thinking that you could make a Race Point 150 blank look mighty fine!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kim said:


> I've been thinking that you could make a Race Point 150 blank look mighty fine!


 I can make a toilet plunger look good too, LOL. I'd never heard of Race Point, so went looking, found Saltywater online. Man, those things are spendy! I'm talking to a guy that builds customs for Saltywater, looking for specs and that kind of thing. Interesting product.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Last photo, here's the 30mm stripper, a Fuji K


----------

